# my rottie max :)



## theresa_mum_of_2 (Oct 16, 2008)

my pup max hes 6 months old love him i do :001_wub:


----------



## DogLove3 (Mar 1, 2012)

What a Lovely Dog


----------



## theresa_mum_of_2 (Oct 16, 2008)

some more picsmost of them are took a few weeks ago when we got him will be 6 wks sunday since we got him 

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## theresa_mum_of_2 (Oct 16, 2008)

DogLove3 said:


> What a Lovely Dog


thank you


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## 8tansox (Jan 29, 2010)

Just ...... awwwwwwwwwwwwwww! :001_wub::001_wub:


Of course, I am slightly biased, but he is rather scrummy!


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Ooooooh !!!! He's bloody gorgeous, great pics. :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## toffee44 (Oct 21, 2011)

I am another biased person but hes scrummy.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2012)

What a lovely rottie you have. :001_wub::001_wub:


----------



## Minminabby (Apr 21, 2012)

Awww too cute! :001_wub:


----------



## tinysarah (Dec 29, 2010)

He is lovely!


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

awww, he's just adorable.


----------



## peanut651 (Oct 7, 2011)

He looks a right big softie Nice to see you haven't had his tail cropped aswell:thumbup1:


----------



## theresa_mum_of_2 (Oct 16, 2008)

thank you, hes exactly that, soft and placid. its illegal to doc them anyways, i wouldnt cause my puppy pain just for the sake of the dogs reputation!. i like his tail! make him look like a dog if you know what i mean  

:001_smile:


----------



## Jugsmalone (Apr 11, 2011)

He's well cute, an absolute stunner


----------



## SiobhanG (Apr 24, 2012)

Wonderful pics! Be sure to keep us updated as he grows


----------

